# [Sammelthread] Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5



## maku (9. Juni 2017)

Vermutlich wird ja der ein oder andere im Besitz dieses Boards sein und  da auch ich vorhabe mir dieses Board zuzulegen, würde ich mich freuen,  wenn wir uns über passenden RAM und den dazu passenden CPU-Kühler  austauschen könnten.

*CPU-Kühler (1600X in meinem Fall):*

Nachfolgend mal das Ergebnis meiner Recherche:

Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition Tower Kühler --> möglicherweise etwas zu "wuchtig" für die benachbarten RAM-Module
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler --> wird eher abgeraten
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler --> wird eher abgeraten
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 Tower Kühler --> wird eher abgeraten
EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler --> möglicherweise unzureichend wegen Direct Touch
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B Tower Kühler --> möglicherweise etwas zu "wuchtig" für die benachbarten RAM-Module
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct Tower Kühler --> möglicherweise unzureichend wegen Direct Touch
Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 --> momentan mein Favorit - allerdings mit 60€ auch der teuerste

Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen (entsprechend der Voraussetzung: genug Platz für RAM und keine komplizierte Befestigung)?


*RAM (2 x 16GB in meinem Fall):*
Hätte hier jemand eine Alternativ-Empfehlung zum >32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit<?
Mit ~250€ hat das Kit ja schon ein sehr gutes (bzw. das beste) P/L-Verhältnis, wenn ich jetzt nichts übersehen habe.

Die 2 x 16GB Kits sollen wohl alle Dual Rank sein - ist das richtig?
Ausgerechnet die G.Skill RipJaws V 32GB DDR4-3200 CL16 haben wohl als  einzige in der Serie Hynix M-Die Speicher verbaut und keine Samsung  B-Die :/

In wie weit könnte das problematisch werden?
Immerhin kosten die gut 70€ weniger als das gleiche Kit mit CL15.


----------



## storf (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Hab die gleiche Kombination aus Board und CPU, hab dort den Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 montiert. Die Montage ist sehr einfach und die Kühlleistung ist top. Probleme mit dem Platz für RAM gibt es auch nicht. Also ich bereue den Kauf nicht.


----------



## maku (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Dann denke ich werde ich auch auf diese Kombi setzen 

Sehr interessant wäre, ob jemand das 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit problemlos mit dem Board am Laufen hat. 

Als Gehäuse habe ich mir das Corsair Carbide Clear 400C rausgesucht und würde dort die folgenden Lüfter einbauen (die zwei bereits verbauten 3-Pin-Lüfter würde ich davor entfernen):
3 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140x140x25mm 300-1500 U/min 
1 x Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120x120x25mm 1200 U/min


----------



## maku (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

In der Zwischenzeit sind mir noch drei (für mich) wichtige Fragen in den Sinn gekommen, auf die hier ja vielleicht jemand eine Antwort hat 

1. Ich habe gelesen, dass das Gaming 5 keinen 5.1 in Spielen bietet - ist das korrekt?

2. Ich habe gelesen, dass das Board zum Teil ziemliche Probleme mit falschen (automatisch voreingestellten) Spannungen hat - ist das möglicherweise durch eine UEFI-Update gefixt worden?

3. Die Backplate ist beim Gaming 5 nicht verklebt, richtig?


----------



## Musikaufleger (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Habe am WE auch dies Board verbaut inkl des 1600X  als CPU Kühler habe ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B eingebaut ohne Probleme, und zu deiner letzten frage 3 die Backplate ist nicht verklebt, soll nur bei Asus so sein 

Ram habe ich Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR-3200 die auch erkannt werden und beim Aktiveb XMP Profil Bios ist F5


----------



## derTino (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Musikaufleger schrieb:


> ...
> Ram habe ich Corsair Vengeance LPX LP DDR-3200 die auch erkannt werden und beim Aktiveb XMP Profil Bios ist F5



Kannst du bitte noch verraten, welche Revision du hast? 4.31 oder 5.39? Die haben nämlich alle andere Chips verbaut.


----------



## Musikaufleger (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



derTino schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte noch verraten, welche Revision du hast? 4.31 oder 5.39? Die haben nämlich alle andere Chips verbaut.



klar kann ich es  ist die 5.39


----------



## storf (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Zu deiner 2. Frage, nein, zumindest bis zum aktuellen beta BIOS F6g habe ich das Problem mit zu hoher automatischer Spannung. Habe aber aufgrund des RAMs auf F5 zurück geflashed. Hab auch den Corsair und der läuft unter F5 auf 3200 MHz.


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



storf schrieb:


> Zu deiner 2. Frage, nein, zumindest bis zum aktuellen beta BIOS F6g habe ich das Problem mit zu hoher automatischer Spannung. Habe aber aufgrund des RAMs auf F5 zurück geflashed. Hab auch den Corsair und der läuft unter F5 auf 3200 MHz.



Mit dem F6g ist der RAM aber stabiler. 
Wenn man selbst Hand anlegt, kann man eh viel am Strom sparen. Auch bei der F5 Version


----------



## storf (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Hab bisher keine Probleme gehabt mit RAM-Stabilität.

Und bezüglich Hand anlegen...ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie am besten. Hab auf normal gestellt und den Turbo erstmal aus. Dann läuft es bei 3,6 GHz mit 1,2-1,225 V. Wenn ich nen festen Wert einstelle liegt die Spannung ja auch an, wenn die CPU runtertaktet. Bei normal liegen demgegenüber nur ca. 0,9 V an. Eine Variante mit eingeschaltetem Turbo, in der keine festen 1,35 V anliegen habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## jkox11 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Klar kannst das. Offset einstellen und dann läuft es.


----------



## storf (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Edit: Das mit dem Offset ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, aber vielleicht verstehe ich das auch nich richtig. Ein eingestelltes Offset zeiht der doch immer ab bei "-" bzw. packt das drauf bei "+" oder nicht? 
Da die VCore bei "normal" und auch "auto" meistens bei 1,45+ V liegt hatte ich es mit einem Offset von -0,15 V versucht.  Die Spannung lag dann auch bei ca. 1,3 V bei 3,6 GHz, was ja immer noch ca. 0,1 V zu viel sind. Allerdings ist er dann auch nach wenigen Minuten wieder abgeschmiert bzw. wurde das Bild wieder schwarz.

Also habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Idee wie Offset helfen soll. Stelle ich auf "auto" oder "normal" gibt das Board viel zu viel Spannung drauf. Nehme ich die per Offset weg, schmiert er ab.  Stelle ich die Spannung fest ein, liegt diese ja immer an! Also immer 1,35 V, was ich auch zu viel finde, wenn die CPU nicht boostet und erst recht wenn die CPU runter taktet. 

Wenn ich also nicht dauerhaft 1,35 V anliegen haben möchte oder gar nahezu dauerhaft 1,45+ V bei "normal" muss ich den Boost ausschalten. Was ja mal irgendwie dämlich ist!

Anmerkung: Die zu hohen Spannungen liegen bereits unter Windows auf dem Desktop an. Die CPU taktet meist nur kurze Augenblicke auf 2,2 GHz runter, meist liegt jedoch der normale Takt oder gar Turbo an. Wohlgemerkt ohne Last. Es läuft nur also nur CPU-Z. Im Taskmanager sind auch keine ungewöhnlichen Aktivitäten. Das Ryzen Energieprofil ist aktiviert und dort für minimal Leistung 5% angegeben. Ich habe schon in Videos gesehen, dass zB. ein Ryzen 1700 ebenfalls auf nem Gigabyte Board (allerdings B350 statt X370) unter default Einstellungen mit "richtigen" VCore läuft. Keine Ahnung warum meine CPU immer Vollgas geben will und das Board so viel Spannung drauf haut.


----------



## maku (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Kommentare.

Das hört sich ja nicht gerade gut an, dass das Board noch so Probleme mit nicht sauber (automatisch) eingestellten Spannungen hat.
Normal bin ich es eigentlich gewohnt mich auf die Auto-Einstellungen zu verlassen, wenn man nicht gerade auf OC aus ist - vor dieser Situation ist es vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt auf das nächste BIOS zu warten/hoffen... besonders vor dem Hintergrund, dass die RX580 ohnehin nirgendwo mehr lieferbar ist wegen dem "bekloppten" Mining.


Bleibt die Frage zu dem Audio-/Sound-Thema - wäre super, wenn ein Board-Besitzer hierzu noch etwas sagen könnte


----------



## maku (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Nachdem ich das Gigabyte Gaming 5 aufgrund eines relativ günstigen Angebots bereits geliefert bekommen habe (aber die komplette Resthardware noch fehlt), vorab mal noch die ein oder andere Verständnisfrage:

1. Dem Handbuch habe ich entnommen, dass die USB-Ports am Backpanel zum Teil an einem AS-Media-Controller, der CPU und dem X370-Chipsatz hängen.
AS-Media-Controller ist soweit klar, aber was bedeutet die Unterscheidung zwischen CPU und Chipsatz konkret?

2. Für was sind denn die beiden thermistor cables konkret zu gebrauchen?
Falls man Bedenken hat, dass sich irgendwo im Gehäuse Hot-Spots bilden könnten und man damit dann gerne die Temperatur an der Stelle überwacht?

3. Welche der 8 SATA-Ports man verwendet dürfte egal sein, oder (wenn man keine M2-SSD einsetzt)?

4. Da ich den Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 Kühler noch nicht da habe: der vormontierte Rahmen (Backplate?) muss wahrscheinlich einfach abgeschraubt werden, um den Noctua NH-U12S SE-AM4 zu montieren, richtig?

5. Der Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Software-Pakete bzw. Tools erschließt sich mir noch nicht wirklich. 
Ggf. ist es aber sinnvoller zu diesem Punkt einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

1. CPU oder I/O-Hub macht für den Nutzer keinen Unterschied. AMD hat einen Teil der USB-Controller direkt in die CPU integriert, um diese bei Bedarf auch ohne I/O-Hub nutzen zu können (SoC), aber die Performance ist quasi identisch.

2. Exakt. Die Temperaturfühler können überall da platziert werden, wo dich die Temperatur interessiert. Nur bitte nicht zwischen Wärmequelle und einem Kühlkörper 

3. Auch wenn man eine M.2-SSD benutzt, ist die Wahl des SATA-Anschlusse für andere Laufwerke egal.

4. Noctuas AM4-Halterung sollte die Original-Backplate verwenden. Du musst nur auf der Vorderseite die Plastikelemente abschrauben und durch gegen Noctua-Teile ersetzen. Vorsicht: Sobald man alle vier Schrauben gelöst hat, gibt es nichts mehr, dass die Backplate am Mainboard hält.

5. Die meisten Anwender finden es am sinnvollsten, nur die Treiber zu installieren. Die Tools brauchst du nur zu Diagnosezwecken oder wenn du Lüfter und LEDs unter Windows steuern möchtest. Für die automatische Lüftersteuerung findet man aber bereits im UEFI alle wichtigen Optionen.


----------



## maku (7. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Herzlichen Dank für diese wirklich sehr gute und hilfreiche Antwort.

Werde es dann so wie bei meinem aktuellen Board machen und im UEFI die Zieltemperaturen einstellen - sollte ja kein Problem sein, wenn man nur PWM-Lüfter einsetzt 

Jetzt müsste nur mal eine der Grafikkarten wieder lieferbar sein und verschickt werden, damit ich endlich mal mit dem Zusammenbau der Kiste anfangen kann.


----------



## Crush4r (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

nachdem mir mein asus prime x370 pro durch den Pstate Bug um die ohren geflogen ist habe ich mir auch meine damals erste wahl das gaming 5 gekauft.

da ein riegel von meinem corsair speicher aber wohl teildefekt war. habe ich mir das G.Skill Ripjaws V Kit ( F4-3200C14D-16GVR <- Samsung B-Die Exklusiv ) geholt. direkt mit XMP lief er absolut stabil auf den 3200mhz mit 14-14-14-34 CR1 das ganze mit dem neusten F6 Bios! kann mich bisher absolut nicht beklagen. rennt wie hulle die sau


----------



## maku (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Crush4r schrieb:


> nachdem mir mein asus prime x370 pro durch den Pstate Bug um die ohren geflogen ist habe ich mir auch meine damals erste wahl das gaming 5 gekauft.
> 
> da ein riegel von meinem corsair speicher aber wohl teildefekt war. habe ich mir das G.Skill Ripjaws V Kit ( F4-3200C14D-16GVR <- Samsung B-Die Exklusiv ) geholt. direkt mit XMP lief er absolut stabil auf den 3200mhz mit 14-14-14-34 CR1 das ganze mit dem neusten F6 Bios! kann mich bisher absolut nicht beklagen. rennt wie hulle die sau



Danke für deine Antwort.

Letztendlich hatte ich mich für das 2 x 16GB ADATA Kit mit 3000Mhz entschieden.
Düfte von der Geschwindigkeit keinen Unterschied machen - wurde aber dafür von AMD positiv getestet und kostet sogar über 100€ (!) weniger.

Leider konnte ich aber noch nichts zusammenbauen, da mir noch immer die Grafikkarte fehlt


----------



## Crush4r (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Letztendlich hatte ich mich für das 2 x 16GB ADATA Kit mit 3000Mhz entschieden.
> Düfte von der Geschwindigkeit keinen Unterschied machen - wurde aber dafür von AMD positiv getestet und kostet sogar über 100€ (!) weniger.
> ...



Ich hatte vorher nur ein corsair vengeance 2400er kit an falschen Ende gespart xD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort.
> 
> Letztendlich hatte ich mich für das 2 x 16GB ADATA Kit mit 3000Mhz entschieden.
> Düfte von der Geschwindigkeit keinen Unterschied machen - wurde aber dafür von AMD positiv getestet und kostet sogar über 100€ (!) weniger.
> ...



Der Preisunterschied kommt dadurch zu Stande, da dein RAM nicht auf Samsung B-Die Chips setzt. Samsung B-Die Chips werden in der Regel ab 3200 CL14 verkauft und takten bei halbwegs passablen Boards praktisch immer mit Werksangabe.
Die Chips von SK Hynix lassen sich bei weitem nicht so gut takten, sind dafür jedoch billiger. Die Kombination aus SK Hynix Chips und AM4 läuft je nach Board und Glück (Silicion Lottery) mal besser und mal schlechter.
Mein GSkill Trident Z 3200 CL16 läuft bei 1,35 V maximal mit 3066 MHz und leicht optimierten Timings. Das ist für SK Hynix Speicher aber durchaus ordentlich.
Den einzigen kleinen Leistungsvorteil, den der Hynix Speicher hat, ist dass dieser auch Dual Ranked (beidseitig bestücktes Modul) verkauft wird. Dadurch erhältst du bei gleichem Takt und Latenzen ca. 4 % Mehrleistung.
Zwei Vergleiche zwischen Dual Ranked und Single Ranked:
Gaming: Memory OC Showdown: Frequency vs. Memor... | Community
RAM-Overclocking getestet: Ryzen profitiert von DDR4-3200 und Dual Rank - Golem.de


----------



## 4B11T (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Letztendlich hatte ich mich für das 2 x 16GB ADATA Kit mit 3000Mhz entschieden.
> Düfte von der Geschwindigkeit keinen Unterschied machen - wurde aber dafür von AMD positiv getestet und kostet sogar über 100€ (!) weniger.



positiv getestet? Ja: positiv, dass es irgendwie mit 2400MHz läuft... sorry, aber du hast (für Ryzen) total ungünstigen RAM gekauft, 100€ billiger, weil er auf 100€ billigeren Speicher Chips aufbaut und mit Samsung B-Die und deren Potential nicht annähernd vergleichbar ist. Du wirst dann beim einrichten merken was damit gemeint ist...


----------



## Crush4r (20. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Jep bin kein Freund von teuren ram. Aber bei ryzen habe ich mit dann doch den teuren b-die ram gegönnt


----------



## Ph4ntom (21. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Hallo miteinander

Ich betreibe den Ryzen 1700x auf dem AX370 Gaming 5. Als ram hab ich den TridentZ 3200CL14 welche problemlos per XMP Profil laufen. BIOS ist das aktuellste.

Wenn ich die Spannung per Offset festlege und dann den Takt anhebe haut er 1,4V auf die CPU(Boost deaktiviert). Lasse ich den Takt auf Auto bleibt die Spannung so wie ich sie eingestellt habe. Ich kann deswegen nur mit fester Spannung arbeiten.  Es scheint so als wenn irgendeine Auto OC Einstellung aktiv ist, konnte dazu aber nichts im BIOS finden. Oder ist der Takt  mit der Spannung gekoppelt?

Versuche ich dann per negativ Offset von den 1,4 runter zu kommen bootet der PC nicht mehr. ..


----------



## maku (31. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



4B11T schrieb:


> positiv getestet? Ja: positiv, dass es irgendwie mit 2400MHz läuft... sorry, aber du hast (für Ryzen) total ungünstigen RAM gekauft, 100€ billiger, weil er auf 100€ billigeren Speicher Chips aufbaut und mit Samsung B-Die und deren Potential nicht annähernd vergleichbar ist. Du wirst dann beim einrichten merken was damit gemeint ist...



Ich hoffe mal, dass das einfach nur Schwarzmalerei ist...

200€ vs mindestens 330€ für die gleiche Leistung ist meines Erachtens schon fast Wucher bzw. schmerzt schon im Geldbeutel.
Positiv getestet sollte übrigens gleichbedeutend mit QVL sein - mal davon abgesehen, haben auch schon einige Hynix-Speicher sauber laufen.

Vor ein paar Tagen kam ja auch das F7-BIOS für das Gaming 5 raus.


----------



## maku (31. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied kommt dadurch zu Stande, da dein RAM nicht auf Samsung B-Die Chips setzt. Samsung B-Die Chips werden in der Regel ab 3200 CL14 verkauft und takten bei halbwegs passablen Boards praktisch immer mit Werksangabe.
> Die Chips von SK Hynix lassen sich bei weitem nicht so gut takten, sind dafür jedoch billiger. Die Kombination aus SK Hynix Chips und AM4 läuft je nach Board und Glück (Silicion Lottery) mal besser und mal schlechter.
> Mein GSkill Trident Z 3200 CL16 läuft bei 1,35 V maximal mit 3066 MHz und leicht optimierten Timings. Das ist für SK Hynix Speicher aber durchaus ordentlich.
> Den einzigen kleinen Leistungsvorteil, den der Hynix Speicher hat, ist dass dieser auch Dual Ranked (beidseitig bestücktes Modul) verkauft wird. Dadurch erhältst du bei gleichem Takt und Latenzen ca. 4 % Mehrleistung.
> ...



Die Frage nach Single oder Dual Rank stellt sich in meinem Fall ja nicht, da es da ohnehin nur Dual Ranked RAM gibt


----------



## maku (31. August 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Kurze Frage zu den Treibern:
Sollte ich z. B. die Chipsatz-Treiber, Audio-Treiber, LAN-Treiber von der Gigabyte-Support-Seite nehmen, oder sollte ich besser lieber selbst nach den aktuellsten Treibern auf der Hersteller-Seite suchen?

Sollte ich lieber den Killer-LAN-Adapter oder besser den Intel-LAN-Adapter verwenden?
Den jeweils anderen kann man dann ja im BIOS/UEFI deaktivieren, richtig?


----------



## Crush4r (1. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zu den Treibern:
> Sollte ich z. B. die Chipsatz-Treiber, Audio-Treiber, LAN-Treiber von der Gigabyte-Support-Seite nehmen, oder sollte ich besser lieber selbst nach den aktuellsten Treibern auf der Hersteller-Seite suchen?
> 
> Sollte ich lieber den Killer-LAN-Adapter oder besser den Intel-LAN-Adapter verwenden?
> Den jeweils anderen kann man dann ja im BIOS/UEFI deaktivieren, richtig?



zu erstens: Die aktuellsten von der Gigabyte Seite. Unterschied zwischen gigabyte seite und support seite gibt es nicht xD

zu 2: Killer-Lan ist nicht das Beliebteste, die Meisten empfehlen lieber den Intel-chip. das ist aber ehrlich gesagt dir überlassen!


----------



## maku (1. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Crush4r schrieb:


> zu erstens: Die aktuellsten von der Gigabyte Seite. Unterschied zwischen gigabyte seite und support seite gibt es nicht xD
> 
> zu 2: Killer-Lan ist nicht das Beliebteste, die Meisten empfehlen lieber den Intel-chip. das ist aber ehrlich gesagt dir überlassen!



zu 1.: wie meinst du das?
Die Treiber auf der Mainboard-Seite (in diesem Fall eben Gigabyte) sind in der Regel immer veraltete Versionen bzw. werden nicht regelmäßig aktualisiert.
In der Vergangenheit habe ich bei meinen Intel-Systemen immer die entsprechenden Treiber direkt vom Hersteller gezogen - das dürfte in diesem Fall vermutlich auch bei AMD die bessere Wahl sein..

zu 2.: werde dann vermutlich auf den Intel-LAN-Adapter zurückgreifen und die Killer-Variante deaktivieren (sofern möglich)


----------



## 4B11T (1. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass das einfach nur Schwarzmalerei ist...
> 
> 200€ vs mindestens 330€ für die gleiche Leistung ist meines Erachtens schon fast Wucher bzw. schmerzt schon im Geldbeutel.
> Positiv getestet sollte übrigens gleichbedeutend mit QVL sein - mal davon abgesehen, haben auch schon einige Hynix-Speicher sauber laufen.
> ...



Nicht das F7 Bios flashen, wurde von Gigabyte zurück gezogen wegen zu hoher Spannungen.

Zum Ram: ich habe selbst mit einem nicht ganz billigen 32GB DDR4 3000 Corsair Vegeance Kit meinen Ryzen PC aufgebaut und kann dir nur sagen: der Mehrpreis vom G.Skill Kit, welches ich jetzt nutze ist 100% gerechtfertigt. Ram QVL ist bei den AM4 Boards eh nichts Wert, du wirst es selbst sehen: du wirst mit deinem Ram irgendwo bei 2800MHz, CL 18, & standardmäßigen Subtimings enden. Das ganze wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal mit einem Bluescreen abstürzen. Ram mit Samsung B-Die Chips dagegen läuft auch mit 2x 16GB DR Modulen mindestens mit 3200MHz, CL14 und gestraften Subtimings ohne jemals einen Bluescreen zu erzeugen. Als wenn das Stabilitätsargument nicht schon ausreicht, in Ram Benchmarks ist die zweite Variante fast doppelt so schnell, dazu kommt die höhere CPU Leistung dank an den Ram Takt gekoppelten IF. Die Subtimings bei Ryzen sind so mieß, im vergleich zu Intelsystemen, dass hier massig Leistung verloren geht, die man sich mit Hynix Speicher nicht zurück holen kann.


----------



## Crush4r (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> zu 1.: wie meinst du das?
> Die Treiber auf der Mainboard-Seite (in diesem Fall eben Gigabyte) sind in der Regel immer veraltete Versionen bzw. werden nicht regelmäßig aktualisiert.
> In der Vergangenheit habe ich bei meinen Intel-Systemen immer die entsprechenden Treiber direkt vom Hersteller gezogen - das dürfte in diesem Fall vermutlich auch bei AMD die bessere Wahl sein..



Achso du meinst z.B. direkt bei Intel Realtek etc. die treiber ziehen,... ja das kannst du natürlich tun!


----------



## maku (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



4B11T schrieb:


> Nicht das F7 Bios flashen, wurde von Gigabyte zurück gezogen wegen zu hoher Spannungen.
> 
> Zum Ram: ich habe selbst mit einem nicht ganz billigen 32GB DDR4 3000 Corsair Vegeance Kit meinen Ryzen PC aufgebaut und kann dir nur sagen: der Mehrpreis vom G.Skill Kit, welches ich jetzt nutze ist 100% gerechtfertigt. Ram QVL ist bei den AM4 Boards eh nichts Wert, du wirst es selbst sehen: du wirst mit deinem Ram irgendwo bei 2800MHz, CL 18, & standardmäßigen Subtimings enden. Das ganze wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal mit einem Bluescreen abstürzen. Ram mit Samsung B-Die Chips dagegen läuft auch mit 2x 16GB DR Modulen mindestens mit 3200MHz, CL14 und gestraften Subtimings ohne jemals einen Bluescreen zu erzeugen. Als wenn das Stabilitätsargument nicht schon ausreicht, in Ram Benchmarks ist die zweite Variante fast doppelt so schnell, dazu kommt die höhere CPU Leistung dank an den Ram Takt gekoppelten IF. Die Subtimings bei Ryzen sind so mieß, im vergleich zu Intelsystemen, dass hier massig Leistung verloren geht, die man sich mit Hynix Speicher nicht zurück holen kann.



Danke für deine Ausführungen.

Jetzt bin ich schon ziemlich verunsichert/leicht verängstigt, dass es mit dem RAM Probleme geben könnte - BSODs kann ich definitiv überhaupt nicht gebrauchen 
Den RAM habe ich jetzt ja leider schon ... gibt es da irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte oder so etwas in der Richtung, die belegen, dass es mit Hynix M-Die diese massiven Probleme gibt?

Bei dem F7 BIOS haben Gigabyte anscheinend leider ordentlich versagt.
Seit gestern gibt es aber ein F8 BIOS, das angeblich die zu hohen Spannungen wieder fixen soll.


----------



## Crush4r (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

ich bin noch beim F6, es rennt genau so wie ich es will. absolut stabil. sowohl cpu als auch ram. da änder ich erstmal nix mehr xD

was den ram angeht. bei Hynix ist es fast egal welche kits es sind. entweder du hast glück oder der speicher ist müll.

manche bekommen auch hynix stabil auf 3200 mit cl 16. aber 3200+ mit cl14 ist nur bei samsung b-dies möglich. bei anderen kits habe ich es noch nicht gesehen! sind halt extrem taktfreudig und haben top timings, dazu sind sie perfekt kompatibel zu ryzen. kosten aber halt nen saftigen aufpreis


----------



## maku (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Crush4r schrieb:


> ich bin noch beim F6, es rennt genau so wie ich es will. absolut stabil. sowohl cpu als auch ram. da änder ich erstmal nix mehr xD
> 
> was den ram angeht. bei Hynix ist es fast egal welche kits es sind. entweder du hast glück oder der speicher ist müll.
> 
> manche bekommen auch hynix stabil auf 3200 mit cl 16. aber 3200+ mit cl14 ist nur bei samsung b-dies möglich. bei anderen kits habe ich es noch nicht gesehen! sind halt extrem taktfreudig und haben top timings, dazu sind sie perfekt kompatibel zu ryzen. kosten aber halt nen saftigen aufpreis



Danke für deine Antwort.
Sollte der RAM nicht stabil laufen (könnte ich ja mit einem Stresstest gleich zu Beginn testen, oder?) - würde es dann Abhilfe schaffen den Takt einfach auf 2400MHz zu stellen?


----------



## Crush4r (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

einfach ausloten welcher takt mit welchen timings stabil läuft. diesen dann nehmen. sweetspot vom ryzen sind aber 3200mhz. alles dadrunter ist eher eine zwischenlösung wenn man die cpu optimal nutzen will


----------



## maku (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Crush4r schrieb:


> einfach ausloten welcher takt mit welchen timings stabil läuft. diesen dann nehmen. sweetspot vom ryzen sind aber 3200mhz. alles dadrunter ist eher eine zwischenlösung wenn man die cpu optimal nutzen will



Mit ausloten meinst du Stresstesten, richtig?
Also z. B. mit AIDA64 den Stabilitätstest durchführen...


----------



## Crush4r (2. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Prime, Aida wie du willst. neben den synthetischen benchmarks aber bitte auch ein paar spiele zocken um zu schaun ob sie denn auch in games und so stable laufen. benchmarks sind ja meist realitätsfern


----------



## Musikaufleger (9. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

wer schon das Bios F8 drauf ?


----------



## maku (9. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Musikaufleger schrieb:


> wer schon das Bios F8 drauf ?



Angeblich gibt es damit immer noch bzw. wieder Spannungsprobleme...


----------



## Musikaufleger (10. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Angeblich gibt es damit immer noch bzw. wieder Spannungsprobleme...


 Heute mal drauf gemacht sieht im mom gut aus, nur das meine Rams auf 2133 laufen (auf Auto) und nicht 3200 da gibts noch Probleme


----------



## Crush4r (10. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

hm? auf auto laufen die alle auf 2133.


----------



## Musikaufleger (10. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

leider auf XMP zeigt er zwar 3200 an, aber dafür lädt er mein Win 10 nicht mehr hoch, also belasse ich es ohne XMP habe versucht es Manuel was zu machen aber dafür reichen meine Kenntnisse nicht aus ^^ muss mal einen Kumpel ran lassen wen er mal zeit hat


----------



## maku (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Da ich am Wochenende die Hardware wohl mal zusammenschrauben und erstmal mit einer alten Grafikkarte in Betrieb nehmen werde, mal noch schnell eine Frage:

Kann man das F8er BIOS mit ruhigem Gewissen flashen/verwenden?

Gibt es noch irgendwelche BIOS-Einstellungen, die man berücksichtigen sollte oder kann man alles erstmal auf Standard/default belassen?


----------



## Crush4r (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Mittlerweile ist das F9a mit dem neuen agesa draußen


----------



## maku (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Ist das noch ein Beta-BIOS bzw. sind da "Kinderkrankheiten" bekannt?


----------



## Crush4r (19. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Steht nicht beta dran. Beim f8 ist ändert teilweise immernoch etwas zu hohe Spannung. Bei mir war er beim f8 auf dem SOC bei 1,25v das ist z.b viel zu viel


----------



## maku (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Crush4r schrieb:


> Steht nicht beta dran. Beim f8 ist ändert teilweise immernoch etwas zu hohe Spannung. Bei mir war er beim f8 auf dem SOC bei 1,25v das ist z.b viel zu viel



Gibt es bei dem F9a noch irgendwelche BIOS-Einstellungen, die man berücksichtigen  sollte oder kann man alles erstmal auf Standard/default belassen?


----------



## Crush4r (20. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

das weiß ich noch nicht. ich habe das F9a noch nicht drauf. bin nochi beim F8. ich selber warte immer paar tage ab, gab ja schon des öfteren bios versionen welche dann nach 3 tagen off genommen wurden wegen eines schwerwiegenden fehlers xD


----------



## Ocmaster (23. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

hab das bios auf F9a läuft alles


----------



## Ocmaster (23. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

kann mir jemand sagen warum mein 1700x im idle nicht runtertaket?? board hab ich gigabyte aorus x370 gaming 5 hab in windoof 10 im energiesparplan hab ich schon nach geschaut steht nur prozessorhöchsttakt drin das andere fehlt warum???


----------



## Crush4r (24. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen warum mein 1700x im idle nicht runtertaket?? board hab ich gigabyte aorus x370 gaming 5 hab in windoof 10 im energiesparplan hab ich schon nach geschaut steht nur prozessorhöchsttakt drin das andere fehlt warum???



Übertaktet? Dann ist das normal. Mit runtertakten geht nur über p-state


----------



## maku (24. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Ocmaster schrieb:


> hab das bios auf F9a läuft alles



Hast du die CPU-/RAM-Einstellungen auf auto?
Passen dann die Spannungswerte?


----------



## maku (25. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Gestern kam ich dann endlich mal dazu den Rechner fertig zusammenzubauen und konnte auch problemlos auf das F9a BIOS flashen.

Mein 3000er ADATA RAM läuft standardmäßig (logischerweise) auf 2400 MHz.
Ich habe dann mal das XMP Profile 1 aktiviert und jetzt läuft er laut BIOS mit 2933 MHz.
Das wäre ja soweit richtig und mehr muss ich bzgl. dem RAM dann auch nicht mehr im BIOS einstellen, richtig?

Viele der anderen Einstellungen im BIOS sagen mir so erstmal gar nix - muss mich da mal noch etwas näher damit beschäftigen.

Die Lüfter sind nach meinem Dafürhalten im idle auch noch zu laut, aber da kann man ja anscheinend im BIOS die Lüfterkurven anpassen...


----------



## Musikaufleger (30. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Gestern kam ich dann endlich mal dazu den Rechner fertig zusammenzubauen und konnte auch problemlos auf das F9a BIOS flashen.
> 
> Mein 3000er ADATA RAM läuft standardmäßig (logischerweise) auf 2400 MHz.
> Ich habe dann mal das XMP Profile 1 aktiviert und jetzt läuft er laut BIOS mit 2933 MHz.
> ...



welche Win Version hast du als System ? also WIN 10 32 oder 64 bit und welche Version also Creators 1703 oder noch Version 1607


----------



## maku (30. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



Musikaufleger schrieb:


> welche Win Version hast du als System ? also WIN 10 32 oder 64 bit und welche Version also Creators 1703 oder noch Version 1607



Win 10 x64 mit dem aktuellen 1703 Image.
Quasi meine erste aktive Begegnung mit Windows 10 ... und ich muss sagen ich bin teils wirklich sehr negativ überrascht gewesen, was sich MS da so alles erlaubt "ab Werk" mit auszuliefern!


----------



## Musikaufleger (30. September 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

ok danke für deine Antwort maku, dan werde ich auch mal bei der nächsten Gelegenheit auch die Bios Version F9a Flashen, da Aktuell bei mir XMP Profil Probleme bereitet beim Hochfahren, da möchte WIN 10 Pro 64 Bit bei der Version 1703 ständig WIN Reparieren wieso auch immer, aber nehme ich XMP raus also deaktiviert fährt das System Normal hoch, deswegen habe ich genau gefragt wegen der Version und dein System .


----------



## maku (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Das hört sich aber nicht gut an, fast wie wenn dein RAM einen Schuss weg hätte ... steht der RAM in der Kompatibilitätsliste (von AMD)?


----------



## Musikaufleger (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

ja tut er , na wen er ne Macke weg hätte würde er ja nicht hochfahren , da kuriose bei der win 10 Version 1607 konnte ich also auch im XMP Modus ihn hochfahren ohne Probleme nur bei der 1703 ging es nicht mehr, deswegen hatte ich gefragt welche Version du hast


----------



## maku (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Ok, das ist dann ja echt saublöd - bei den ganzen tollen "Windows 10 Features" kann es einem ja nur noch kalt den Rücken runterlaufen!

Ich hatte nur vermutet, dass der RAM evtl. einen weg hat, weil defekter RAM ja durchaus zu CRC-Fehlern und demnach auch zu defekten/korrupten (System-)Dateien führen kann.
Wird in dem Fall ja dann aber nicht zutreffen.


----------



## markus01 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*

Hallo,

Seid ihr noch zufrieden mit dem Gaming 5? Geht OC gut?
Steht auf meiner Liste der potentiellen Mobos aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Crush4r (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



markus01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Seid ihr noch zufrieden mit dem Gaming 5? Geht OC gut?
> Steht auf meiner Liste der potentiellen Mobos aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.



ich für meinen teil kann mich nicht beklagen. die 3,8ghz laufen stable ( was auch nicht schwer ist ) und mein ram rennt ebenfalls mit 3200mhz CL14. und das ganze absolut stabil!


----------



## maku (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



markus01 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Seid ihr noch zufrieden mit dem Gaming 5? Geht OC gut?
> Steht auf meiner Liste der potentiellen Mobos aber kann mich nicht entscheiden.



Also mein 3000er RAM läuft soweit eigentlich stabil mit 2933 MHz.

Mit der CPU stimmt aber etwas nicht ... läuft immer auf 3700 MHz und oftmals wird einfach im idle der Turbo auf 4000 MHz gefahren (mit 1,5V).

Der onboard-RAID-Controller ist das Allerletzte und der Gigabyte-Support aktuell sehr sehr dürftig.


----------



## maku (17. November 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



4B11T schrieb:


> Zum Ram: ich habe selbst mit einem nicht ganz billigen 32GB DDR4 3000 Corsair Vegeance Kit meinen Ryzen PC aufgebaut und kann dir nur sagen: der Mehrpreis vom G.Skill Kit, welches ich jetzt nutze ist 100% gerechtfertigt. Ram QVL ist bei den AM4 Boards eh nichts Wert, du wirst es selbst sehen: du wirst mit deinem Ram irgendwo bei 2800MHz, CL 18, & standardmäßigen Subtimings enden. Das ganze wird von Zeit zu Zeit immer mal mit einem Bluescreen abstürzen. Ram mit Samsung B-Die Chips dagegen läuft auch mit 2x 16GB DR Modulen mindestens mit 3200MHz, CL14 und gestraften Subtimings ohne jemals einen Bluescreen zu erzeugen. Als wenn das Stabilitätsargument nicht schon ausreicht, in Ram Benchmarks ist die zweite Variante fast doppelt so schnell, dazu kommt die höhere CPU Leistung dank an den Ram Takt gekoppelten IF. Die Subtimings bei Ryzen sind so mieß, im vergleich zu Intelsystemen, dass hier massig Leistung verloren geht, die man sich mit Hynix Speicher nicht zurück holen kann.



Ich möchte an dieser Stelle deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass diese Aussage definitiv falsch bzw. Panikmache war!

Mein genannter RAM läuft einwandfrei und mit aktivem XMP 1 Profil auf 2933 MHz.


----------



## Crush4r (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass diese Aussage definitiv falsch bzw. Panikmache war!
> 
> Mein genannter RAM läuft einwandfrei und mit aktivem XMP 1 Profil auf 2933 MHz.



am anfang war es so. aber mit jedem update wird es besser!


----------



## 4B11T (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle deutlich darauf hinweisen, dass diese Aussage definitiv falsch bzw. Panikmache war!
> 
> Mein genannter RAM läuft einwandfrei und mit aktivem XMP 1 Profil auf 2933 MHz.



1. Im August war es auch noch eine etwas andere Situation. Klar ist es inzwischen besser geworden.

2. Dachte ich auch sehr oft dass es mit XMP stabil läuft, aber dann kam doch irgendwann ein Crash, der sich eindeutig dem Ram zuordnen ließ.

3. Haben AMD und die Mainboardhersteller die XMP getriggerten Subtimings in der Auto-Einstellung von Update zu Update extrem gelockert um die Stabilität zu erhöhen. Deine aktuelle Stabilität wird sozusagen durch Performance Einbußen "erkauft". Das Internet ist voll von vergleichen Ryzen vs. Intel: gleicher Ram, XMP Profil geladen, Rest auf Auto: das AMD System ist erheblich (25%... umd mehr) langsamer im Aida Rambenchmark.

Daher gilt nach wie vor: wenn man wirkliche Performance will und bereit ist alles manuell einzustellen muss man nach wie vor Samsung B Die kaufen.


----------



## maku (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



4B11T schrieb:


> 1. Im August war es auch noch eine etwas andere Situation. Klar ist es inzwischen besser geworden.
> 
> 2. Dachte ich auch sehr oft dass es mit XMP stabil läuft, aber dann kam doch irgendwann ein Crash, der sich eindeutig dem Ram zuordnen ließ.
> 
> ...



Fakt ist, dass es definitiv nicht richtig war, was du "damals" geschrieben hast - es entspricht leider der übertriebenen Panikmache, die man heutzutage immer häufiger in den Foren antreffen kann.
Gerade bei den aktuellen RAM-Preisen eigentlich der pure Wahnsinn.

1. September (oder von mir aus auch Ende August) war die Situation nicht viel besser als sie heute ist (gut, das hängt natürlich immer vom Board-Hersteller ab) - dafür haben aber die RAM-Preise nochmals angezogen

2. ein Crash, der eindeutig dem RAM zuzuordnen ist, bedeutet aber nicht zwangsläufig, dass das auch zwingend auf das XMP-Profil zurückzuführen ist

3. ganz ehrlich: ich glaube bevor das zum Tragen kommt, haben wir an einer ganz anderen Stelle einen Flaschenhals


----------



## Crush4r (22. November 2018)

*AW: Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370 Gaming 5*



maku schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
> 
> Dann denke ich werde ich auch auf diese Kombi setzen
> 
> Sehr interessant wäre, ob jemand das 32GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit problemlos mit dem Board am Laufen hat.



mit dem Kit weiß ich es nicht genau. ich hatte das 16GB Ripjaws V kit mit 3200 CL14. das CL14 ist garantiert samsung B-Die und läuft in fast 100% aller fälle. beim CL16 ist vermutlich Hynix oder Micron. da ist es vorallem beim 300er PCh glückssache gewesen.


----------

